# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Shaolin Soccer 2001 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK

## martinivu

After a fateful mistake costing his career, an ex-soccer player bum meets a shaolin kung fu student trying to spread the word of kung fu. The ex-soccer player helps reconcile with his five brothers, and teaches them soccer, adding shaolin kung fu as a twist. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286112/ (Rating: 7.3/10 from 30,171 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
MF - Shaolin Soccer 2001 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK
MF - Shaolin Soccer 2001 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Shaolin Soccer 2001 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

